# New Maryland Vineyard



## Dustyfj (Sep 9, 2020)

Im planning on building a small vineyard at my new home in Carroll county Maryland. I’ve got an area roughly 2.5 acres for planting. Ive previously posted here:





Looking to learn


Hi all! I just bought a place in Carroll county Maryland that I’m hoping to have a small vineyard on. Only problem is I don’t know anything about farming and less about grapes. I’ve had small gardens and fruit trees before but that’s it. the new house has a south facing hill that the farmer...




www.winemakingtalk.com





I just got my soil results back from univ of Delaware. Very excited to move this project forward. Next step I suppose will be reaching out to the UMD extension office and the local grape grower association.

any advice based on these numbers?


----------



## KevinL (Sep 13, 2020)

Best thing to do is to look up any local vineyards in your area and see if you can ask about any soil changes they may have done before planting. A few of the other guys here might know a bit more about soil than I do though. 

I had the benefit of seeing wild Riparia thriving on my property before I planted, so I had the benefit of knowing that any Riparia Hybrid was going to do well here. Take a peek around and see what's growing well. 

Good luck! Big adventure ahead for you!


----------



## BigH (Sep 15, 2020)

Phosphorus and potassium are not very mobile in soil. If you decide to amend your soil, it is best to do it before planting and till them in as deep as your equipment allows. 

You may need annual applications of potassium to replenish what grapes take out (which is quite a bit). Note that my vineyard soil is loaded with potassium, so I don't have direct experience with this problem. Good luck

H


----------



## Dustyfj (Sep 25, 2020)

I made a plan to plant the whole field over the next five years.

I color coded the planting years to make it easier to follow. I’d like to end up with an organized vineyard with all of my varieties separated out with some kind of order.
This is a very rough draft. I haven’t finalized the varieties I’m planting and the quantities could change. I left a few sections of “undecided”
do I have too much or not enough of anything?
I plan on ordering my 2021 vines over the next couple weeks.


----------



## Dustyfj (Sep 25, 2020)

I should specify that grid is 1cm=8’. Every intersection represents a vine


----------



## VinesnBines (Sep 25, 2020)

First, are you planning to leave space to turn vehicles and equipment? You may be towing equipment (sprayers, trailers) and that will take even more room to turn. 
If you plan to plant vinifera, you don't need 8 feet between vines. Four feet spacing in the row is the recommendation for vinifera. I think you are in zone 6a; check the hardiness and the growing degree days for your varieties. What are the local vineyards growing?
It looks like you have 8 feet between the rows; that may be enough for your tractor but a truck will be a tight squeeze. We have 9 feet between a few rows and a Dodge Dakota barely fits - we nearly lose a mirror on the trellis posts - especially on the slope and wet grass. You will be harvesting in the early morning so you'll need to keep all that in mind. 
Finally, I understand the plan to plant in an orderly fashion but rather than skipping rows, consider shorter rows and add on by lengthening the rows in later years. Depending on your soil prep and plan for trellis construction, you may find it too hard to get in between established rows. You will be covering a lot of ground to spray, train, thin, harvest.... We didn't put our trellis in when we planted our first block and discovered it was too hard to get equipment in the established rows. 
It does take a lot of planning both on paper and in the field. I walked miles back and forth, measuring, laying off rows, marking vine and post locations. Do your homework on varieties; I can't stress that enough. Look around this site and see how many people complain that a particular variety won't grow or ripen in their location. 
Good luck!


----------



## salcoco (Sep 26, 2020)

I would plant 8 ft spacing between plants and 10 ft between rows. ounce plants reach maturity they will overhang into the row which will reduce space about 2-4 ft depending on vine vigor.


----------



## mbrssmd (Sep 26, 2020)

Best thing to do is to look up any local vineyards in your area and see if you can ask about any soil changes they may have done before planting. A few of the other guys here might know a bit more about soil than I do though.


Along the lines of the excellent advice above:

Perhaps you've done so already but I would recommend checking out (and joining) the Maryland Grape Growers Association (MarylandGrapes.org). They make a wealth of information available (along with excellent seminars and clinics). Through MGGA you will also get more easily connected with other commercial growers as well as the UMD extension services -- including getting on the mailing list of UMD winegrower specialist Joe Fiola (along with opportunities to connect with other extensions, such as Penn). In particular, I strongly recommend you reach out to Joe regarding your plans, if possible, before you pull the trigger. They have a ton of information on costing things out when getting into such a venture, etc.

I live in Carroll County, just a geezer backyard guy with 150 vines (Barbera, Cab Franc, and Petit Verdot). To the constant boredom of my long-suffering spouse, I always say I foresee a day when the lovely rolling (but not particularly fertile) farmland around here makes the switch from monocrops of corn and soybeans to grapes. So I'll be rooting for you. Best wishes in your venture.


----------



## Dustyfj (Sep 27, 2020)

Thanks all for the responses, it sounds like I may want to go a little wider with my rows. I’ll also have to measure how much space I have allotted along the top fence line. Somewhere in the 25’ neighborhood.

My initial plan was to start with half rows or less, but all my best growing area will be in the middle of the field. I didn’t want to start with a big square out in the middle of the field.

ill reach out to the mgga this week and see about joining. I actually did send an email to the address listed for joe on the UMD wedsite with no response but maybe once I’m in the mgga I’ll be able to get ahold of him.
Mbrssmd-I’d love you check out your setup sometime

see attached drawing that shows What I think are my best growing areas.


----------



## VinesnBines (Sep 27, 2020)

To get a good feel for you plan, drive in some stakes and string to lay off your planned rows. Then you can walk and drive around. It will give you a better idea of spacing. 
Definitely join the growers association and get in contact with your local extension service.


----------



## Dustyfj (Sep 27, 2020)

VinesnBines said:


> To get a good feel for you plan, drive in some stakes and string to lay off your planned rows. Then you can walk and drive around. It will give you a better idea of spacing.
> Definitely join the growers association and get in contact with your local extension service.



This is a good idea. Waiting for the last
Cut of hay before I start driving on the field.


----------



## Dustyfj (Sep 29, 2020)

Revised layout for 9’ rows and 8’ vine spacing. (Vine spacing may change)

looks like I lose 6 rows. (Not all full length) I haven’t run projections yet but once fully planted that’s quite a bit of grapes. Maybe losing 200 vines total?


----------



## Dustyfj (Sep 29, 2020)

Alternate planting plan


----------



## Dustyfj (Oct 11, 2020)

Laid our the rows and some of the vines. Even 9’ feels pretty tight.


----------



## VinesnBines (Oct 11, 2020)

Once you add trellis posts it gets really tight. I didn't want to go to 10 but my husband was right. That extra foot gives a lot more room.


----------



## Dustyfj (Jan 25, 2021)

Ordered trellis parts from kencove. Working on the pesticide applicator license now.
Also waiting for last soil sample to come back.

looking forward to planting.


----------



## VinesnBines (Jan 25, 2021)

Did you get wood or metal? What size? If wood, how are you setting the posts? In heavy soil (clay) to set by hand, you should wait until drier months. The posts won't stay in if too muddy or damp. I know from experience.


----------



## Dustyfj (Jan 25, 2021)

I ordered 4”x8’ round wood posts. My neighbor one of those small walk behind bobcats. (He calls it a dingo?) We are going to use that to drill all 300++ holes for the vines and trellis posts. 
I think the bit he has is too big 12” diameter. I need to either source a smaller bit or buy the three point tractor auger with a 5ish” auger.


----------



## VinesnBines (Jan 25, 2021)

We set 4/5s because I can't get 3/4 x 8 foot locally. In fact, I decided the fatter posts stay in better. We have a 6 inch and a 12 inch auger. In the clay, I prefer the 12 inch hole so I can get the tamper in all the way to the bottom. If I dig with my hand posthole diggers, that works fine but for some reason we couldn't get the hang of the 6 inch auger. Anyway, we dug the post holes and the vine holes at the same time with the 12 inch.


----------



## Dustyfj (Jan 25, 2021)

VinesnBines said:


> We set 4/5s because I can't get 3/4 x 8 foot locally. In fact, I decided the fatter posts stay in better. We have a 6 inch and a 12 inch auger. In the clay, I prefer the 12 inch hole so I can get the tamper in all the way to the bottom. If I dig with my hand posthole diggers, that works fine but for some reason we couldn't get the hang of the 6 inch auger. Anyway, we dug the post holes and the vine holes at the same time with the 12 inch.


We’re you using the three point hitch mounted auger? Those things have very mixed reviews. I’m wondering how well they work.


----------



## VinesnBines (Jan 25, 2021)

Yes a three point hitch , heavy duty PHD. We have used it for two seasons and dug about 1066 holes. We managed to break the guard off the top last year and bent the bolts (not the shear bolts). We sheared bolts on the 6 inch auger last winter. With that heavy clay we would still be digging the first 100 holes. We love it.
We also love our JD. Best investment ever made some 28 years ago.


----------



## salcoco (Jan 25, 2021)

when we established our vineyard we found the 12 in auger worked real well for vines and posts. we planted some vines using a shovel and some with the auger. those with the auger were healthier than those using the shovel. the deeper hole and loose dirt for the larger hole allows the grapes roots to penitrate the soil easier and get a good start.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jan 25, 2021)

VinesnBines said:


> We managed to break the guard off the top last year and bent the bolts (not the shear bolts). We sheared bolts on the 6 inch auger last winter.



 That doesn't augur well!


----------



## Dustyfj (Feb 24, 2021)

Snowy delivery of the trellis equipment today. Intended to take delivery out back in the gravel turn around but it didn’t seem like the 44’ trailer could make it across our driveway culvert. Very tricky to navigate the delivery guys duelly around the snowy field. Shout out to my neighbor for saving the day with his little bobcat.


----------



## Dustyfj (Feb 26, 2021)

Fwiw


----------



## Dustyfj (Mar 27, 2021)

In Maryland you have to get a pesticide applicator license to get most of the needed pesticides. I’ve got my test scheduled for April 12 and the license should be a few weeks after that.

I’m starting to worry because we are planing in about a month and I still have grass everywhere. I have been told it’s a good idea to use a burn down chemical in the rows a few weeks before planting to get rid of the grass.

any suggestions? I may just hit tractor supply and see what I can find.


----------



## VinesnBines (Mar 27, 2021)

How are you planting? Plowing, backhoe, auger? 

I would suggest you wait to burn down with weed killer until after planting. Tales are told of people spraying weed killer, digging holes then having a huge rain that washed the weed killer into the holes.

I use glufosinate (Interline). AFTER planting and with grow tubes in place. I do spray while dormant without grow tubes, like right now. It burns out grass well. I won’t use glyphosate in the vineyard due to drift and killing all the way to the roots. Glufosinate just kills foliage.


----------



## Dustyfj (Mar 27, 2021)

I’m planning on using an auger for all the holes.
I picked up some RN18 (Glufosinate) and a 15 gallon sprayer from tractor supply. Then sprayed an 18” wide strip all the way up and down the rows. Hopefully that works. 4 weeks between now and digging the holes, so fingers crossed.


----------



## Dustyfj (Mar 27, 2021)

I’ll need to upgrade our spray set up, but here is what we are working with now.


----------



## VinesnBines (Mar 27, 2021)

We mowed close and used a 12 inch auger without clearing the grass. With our slope, we had to have some ground cover to prevent severe erosion. 
Is that a County Line sprayer?


----------



## Dustyfj (Mar 27, 2021)

VinesnBines said:


> We mowed close and used a 12 inch auger without clearing the grass. With our slope, we had to have some ground cover to prevent severe erosion.
> Is that a County Line sprayer?


Naa, it’s this thing. Like $110 from tractor supply


----------



## VinesnBines (Mar 27, 2021)

Fimco is what I’m looking at. I think they are better than County Line. I’m thinking of a 25 or 30 gallon.


----------



## Dustyfj (Apr 11, 2021)

Just getting back from vacation. The burn down chemical worked nicely. Did some mowing and raking. Looking forward to planting.


----------



## Dustyfj (Apr 21, 2021)

First shipment of vines came in the mail! Laid out some post with my helpers!


----------



## cenk57 (Apr 22, 2021)

What company supplied your vines? Looks nice!


----------



## Dustyfj (Apr 22, 2021)

cenk57 said:


> What company supplied your vines? Looks nice!


About half from Herman Wiemer and half still on the way from double A. I spaced the deliveries apart so I can get these in the ground.


----------



## Dustyfj (Apr 22, 2021)

Oh my gosh this is going to take forever...6 holes done 400ish to go

(thank you to my awesome neighbor for loaning me the machine)


----------



## sour_grapes (Apr 22, 2021)

Dustyfj said:


> 6 holes done 400ish to go



Oooh, that does not augur well! 

Seriously, good luck on completing your task.


----------



## SheridanVines (Apr 22, 2021)

Dustyfj said:


> About half from Herman Wiemer and half still on the way from double A. I spaced the deliveries apart so I can get these in the ground.



HJW is a great nursery, I have a few vines from there. My in-laws know one of the owners and they are super nice people too.


----------



## franc1969 (Apr 23, 2021)

Nice machine! I wish I had that, it's why my planting won't go nearly as fast. Does being smaller make it maneuver around the field better?


----------



## Dustyfj (Apr 23, 2021)

franc1969 said:


> Nice machine! I wish I had that, it's why my planting won't go nearly as fast. Does being smaller make it maneuver around the field better?


It does pretty well, I’m backing straight up the rows so I don’t have to do much maneuvering.

first 50 vines in the dirt. My back is dead  50 more tomorrow!


----------



## Dustyfj (Apr 24, 2021)

150 more holes drilled today, 50 Chardonnay in the ground, 30 trellis posts loosely in holes at correct height, 140 bamboo steaks set busy day!


----------



## Dustyfj (Apr 25, 2021)

We got all 430 holes drilled in a single weekend. Now to wait on delivery of the next 179 plants.

im starting to get worried about plumbing and setting all these posts. That feels like a task all to itself!

more to do, super beat...


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 25, 2021)

Great job! And here I am feeling tired from merely spreading 5 yards of mulch.


----------



## Cynewulf (Apr 25, 2021)

Exciting! Do you have your spray plan figured out?


----------



## Dustyfj (Apr 26, 2021)

Cynewulf said:


> Exciting! Do you have your spray plan figured out?


Not at all...I’m probably behind the curve on that one. I’ve got some time to figure it out right? Maybe a couple weeks or longer before first application? Post bud break right??
any help you can give is appreciated.


----------



## Cynewulf (Apr 26, 2021)

Dustyfj said:


> Not at all...I’m probably behind the curve on that one. I’ve got some time to figure it out right? Maybe a couple weeks or longer before first application? Post bud break right??
> any help you can give is appreciated.


Yes, you’ll need to start spraying at 1/2-1” shoots. What you’re doing is on a much larger scale than my 75 vines so you might want to check with some commercial growers in your area, but I reckon you should at least get yourself ready with some mancozeb as black rot will be your early enemy and the commercial growers I’ve spoken with use it as I do (6 applications/year with a 66 day pre-harvest interval). Throw in some sulfur as well for powdery mildew, especially since you can spray with it all season. Since 2019 I also spray early with BT for caterpillars. I’m not sure about what is available in Maryland, but Virginia Tech has an extremely helpful grape disease blog that I follow and have learned a ton from. They just updated their spray schedule template which I modified for my home use and you might want to take a look at: Fungicide application template, a table of fungicide resistance, and upcoming meetings. They also have a new online tool www.grapeipm.org for tracking your sprays and materials that I’ve only just started messing around with but looks pretty cool. Also, this may sound obvious but keep your fungicide sprayer separate from the one you use for weed killer. Good luck - you’ve got a big investment of time and money to protect!


----------



## Cynewulf (Apr 27, 2021)

Once your vines wake up, this is the kind of thing you’ll want to be ready for with a preventative spray, preferably a day or two in advance:


----------



## Dustyfj (Apr 29, 2021)

78 more vines in the ground. Just beat some heavy rains. Super tired again...


----------



## Dustyfj (May 5, 2021)

Epic weekend, planted the last of the 278 vines for this year. Waiting on some bamboo for the last grow tubes and I’m short a few trellis posts but things are shaping up.


----------



## SheridanVines (May 6, 2021)

I bet you’re glad to be done! It’s a lot of work, but really worth it once they start growing. My advice is to care of your vines this year and things will go better in the future. I had to replant my whole vineyard after one year (thankfully I bought the vines with credit card points). 

I didn’t apply any fungicide my first year. The vines looked heathy most of the year until fall. A reduced spray program should suit you well. An early and harsh winter did in my vinifera, but I’m in Michigan and I know Maryland is much milder.

Weeds were the other issue. If your field was hay for 5+ years the weeds might not be too bad, but spraying roundup or liberty every couple of weeks gets old. Prowl H2O is labeled for the year of establishment as long as the soil around the grapes has settled and it isn’t cracked (after a few rains). It’s really a life saver. I applied some in March and no weeds to speak of yet.


----------



## Cynewulf (May 11, 2021)

Can’t wait to see how the season goes for you!


Dustyfj said:


> Epic weekend, planted the last of the 278 vines for this year. Waiting on some bamboo for the last grow tubes and I’m short a few trellis posts but things are shaping up.


Can’t wait to see how the season goes for you!


----------



## Dustyfj (May 30, 2021)

after a few rains the soil around several plants has settled, pulling the vines down too. The union of many of the vines was pulled down below grade. Will all the rain the past couple days the soil was saturated enough to pull the vines up a few inches. I backfilled around the vines and now the unions are sitting at the correct height. I’ll have to remember this next year and plant them a little taller to begin with.


----------



## Dustyfj (May 30, 2021)

I noticed bugs on one vine. I think this was the only sickly/unhealthy looking vine. Any idea what this is?


----------



## franc1969 (May 30, 2021)

That's an earwig. They usually eat dead plant matter, but I hate them anyway. Vines look like they are establishing great.


----------



## Dustyfj (Jun 6, 2021)

Trying to get caught up on weeding this weekend. Daunting task. Am I able to spray this burn down chemical near the vines since they are in grow tubes? Feels too risky? What does everyone else do about weeds?


----------



## Dustyfj (Jun 6, 2021)

Chickened out on spraying close to the vines. Sharing a current pic for fun.


----------



## Dustyfj (Jun 8, 2021)

Three of the vines are now taller than the grow tubes!!! Exciting!

the lower part of the field gets less early morning sun and stays a little damper. Should I be worried about the appearance of small slugs in the lower field?


----------



## Khristyjeff (Jun 10, 2021)

The grass spray you wanted to try contains Glyphosate (Rounup) and is a contact killer only. As long as you don't spray the vines, you're in good shape. It breaks down once it hits the soil. I spray freely, carefully and without fear, because I hate weeding!☺


----------



## Dustyfj (Jun 20, 2021)

Update: noticed some Japanese beetles last Sunday. did one more burn down Monday. Pulled all the grow tubes, tied up vines, prayed for beetles Wednesday. Ordered my missing trellis posts Friday. Build the three H braces that I had lumber for today. Also ran the wires for the first two rows.


----------



## SheridanVines (Jun 23, 2021)

Your project is really shaping up well. I can’t remember from your old thread, are you planning to sell your eventual harvest to a winery or start one of your own? lol


----------



## Dustyfj (Jun 24, 2021)

SheridanVines said:


> Your project is really shaping up well. I can’t remember from your old thread, are you planning to sell your eventual harvest to a winery or start one of your own? lol


We have spoken very off the cuff and informally with a local winery any they expressed interested in buying the grapes. We may sell some but I think the plan is to become good wine makers and sell our own wine. 

made the 7 1/2 round trip to Kencove early this morning to get the missing posts and hardware. Looking forward to more progress this weekend.


----------



## Dustyfj (Jun 25, 2021)

Japanese beetles continue to be a problem, I need to be more proactive next year and get ahead of them.
I seem to have quite a bit of botrytis out there too.


----------



## Dennis Griffith (Jun 25, 2021)

Nice work. I'll chip in a few things I've observed and practice. As for the snails, I'm of the opinion that they promote crown galling by damaging the cane near ground level. This has come to me after a few years of seeing these little devils and then seeing the same vines develop galling. This is one of my biggest problems and I've started to tackle the snail issue. I'm not sure about baits yet as I'm researching the issue. I have set some traps out (filled with cheap beer) to see how many I catch. As to Japanese Beetles, I have a 3 pronged approach. One, I treat the ground with milky spore bacteria in and around the vineyard. This kills the grubs in the soil and has GREATLY reduced the numbers I see. Second, I spray with Garden Tech Sevin (Zeta-Cypermethrin) at the beginning of the season (mid June here) and keep it up thru July. Lastly, I set traps as far away as you can possibly get them. If you don't have the acres, don't worry about them. Below is a shot of a day of trapping. I had to change the bags every day, sometimes twice. I don't have the issue this year like I have had in the past and haven't set any traps this year. PS. My wife is from the area (PA side), so I can be found traveling thru there often.


----------



## Dennis Griffith (Jun 26, 2021)

I need to add that the milky spore treatment does not yield quick results. You'll start to see results after a year or so. Last year was the first year I saw a major difference, and this year is even better. It will also reduce the number of June bugs, and cicada as it kills grubs in the soil thru biological means. I buy mine from a local farm supply store, but you can get it online from places like Amazon.


----------



## Dustyfj (Jun 28, 2021)

Nine more H braces banged together today in the humid 95 degree heat. No sign of the Japanese beetles for now. I have the bags on order from Amazon. I couldn’t find them at tractor supply.


----------



## franc1969 (Jun 28, 2021)

I have seen trash cans used- cut a hole in the top for the trap, dawn or similar detergent in water within the trashcan. When the bugs fall in, they can't get out, less bag emptying.


----------



## Dustyfj (Jul 11, 2021)

I installed a beetle bag 30’ above the top and below the bottom of the rows. The bags seem to fill in about two days. I sprayed yesterday and the beetles seem to be 98% gone.

hanging a bunch of wires out in the heat today. Good fun! Nearly five rows completely wired.


----------



## Dennis Griffith (Jul 11, 2021)

Dustyfj said:


> I installed a beetle bag 30’ above the top and below the bottom of the rows. The bags seem to fill in about two days. I sprayed yesterday and the beetles seem to be 98% gone.
> 
> hanging a bunch of wires out in the heat today. Good fun! Nearly five rows completely wired.
> 
> View attachment 76397



Lookin good!


----------



## Khristyjeff (Jul 12, 2021)

I'll throw this out there regarding Japanese beetle bags. 

One of my customers has a Phd in Agronomy and runs a Field Test Station for a major Ag Company. He says they use those same bags to measure the population of beetles within a certain radius, which I recall to be very large--100's of yards and maybe more than a mile for a single bag. 

Since his application/research is more for midwest crops, I'd be interested to hear if any of you have been advised by your local (used to be Extension Agents) or University researchers that have a different opinion.


----------



## Dennis Griffith (Jul 12, 2021)

Not sure how far they draw them, but it sure does pull them in from down wind. And I place them down wind from the vines as placing them on the upwind side just pulls them thru the vineyard with the promise of sex, and sometimes they stop for a snack on the way thru. So pay attention to your wind patterns when deciding on placement. I opt for them seeking sex before the snack!


----------



## Dennis Griffith (Jul 18, 2021)

Just to let you know, I did set some snail traps out. I kept finding the tops off and the beer gone ?? Today I discovered the dog flipping off a top and sticking his snout down into the trap. And I thought I raised him better than to drink cheap beer. Guess I'll have to find another way to trap snails.


----------



## Dustyfj (Apr 29, 2022)

I’m behind on posting but out there today drilling holes for next years vines.









Kaboda 3pt hitch auger drilling holes for grape vines







youtube.com


----------



## VinesnBines (Apr 30, 2022)

I wondered how you were doing. On Monday we finished putting in 320 vines in the main vineyard. We are just over two acres! And we put in 90 vines in the NOVA yard!


----------



## Dustyfj (May 1, 2022)

VinesnBines said:


> I wondered how you were doing. On Monday we finished putting in 320 vines in the main vineyard. We are just over two acres! And we put in 90 vines in the NOVA yard!


Nice, sounds like a lot of work! I’ll have to road trip down to see it. 

We finished planting about 275 yesterday. I’ve got a few days to rest before 230ish more come this week.


----------



## VinesnBines (May 1, 2022)

Dustyfj said:


> Nice, sounds like a lot of work! I’ll have to road trip down to see it.
> 
> We finished planting about 275 yesterday. I’ve got a few days to rest before 230ish more come this week.
> 
> ...


Looking great! I’m slow getting posts in and the darn things won’t stay in the ground. Looks like you have good help. It’s just us two old geezers. 
We can only manage to plant 250 to 300 a year. In 2020 we planted 600 and it took 10 days! This year the weather was perfect and we were done in 4 days. That is from laying off and marking to final watering. We could use more rain now. 
I’d love to see your vineyard. What varieties did you end up planting?


----------



## Cynewulf (May 1, 2022)

Looking good! A friend of mine works for Montgomery County a bit south of you and the county just broke ground on Crossvines, which will be a custom crush facility available to Maryland growers: https://wjla.com/amp/news/local/the...-western-weller-development-revenue-authority. Sounds like it’s scheduled to finish in about two years - maybe around your first harvest!


----------



## sour_grapes (May 1, 2022)

Cynewulf said:


> Looking good! A friend of mine works for Montgomery County a bit south of you and the county just broke ground on Crossvines, which will be a custom crush facility available to Maryland growers: https:// wjla.com/amp/news/local/the-crossvines-winery-montgomery-county-maryland-poolesville-custom-crush-facility-grape-growers-entrepreneurs-entertainment-venue-dining-weddings-golf-course-agriculture-reserve-marc-elrich-western-weller-development-revenue-authority . Sounds like it’s scheduled to finish in about two years - maybe around your first harvest!



Nothing to do with your content, but that is a hell of a URL!


----------



## Cynewulf (May 1, 2022)

sour_grapes said:


> Nothing to do with your content, but that is a hell of a URL!


Lol, I thought the same thing when I pasted it. Looks like they tried to fill it with hashtags or something.


----------



## Dustyfj (May 2, 2022)

VinesnBines said:


> What varieties did you end up planting?


Chardonnay, Sangiovese, Cabernet Sauvignon and adding Cabernet Franc this year.
I hope to add more whites next season.


----------



## Dustyfj (May 10, 2022)

Should I be concerned about grubs in the soil? I noticed a few when planting this year. 
When I went to replace a vine that seemed to be dead the roots were gone. Either rotted or eaten. The vine was woody and dry. Definitely dead. 
I don’t have final numbers yet but I may have lost 3-5% of the vines over the winter.


----------



## VinesnBines (May 10, 2022)

The grubs are probably Japanese Beetle larva. Just a few may not be a problem. 

I've been lucky that I haven't lost many vines; the only loss was in 2020 when we had the multiple killing frosts and freezes in late April and early May. A couple vines didn't recover and a few were set back a year - or three. I have mostly hybrids but by the same token, I haven't lost any of my 25 vinifera vines. I had 27 vinifera but I had to kill two vines that had crown gall at the graft union. We get winter temps in the teens and single digits but the southern exposure warms the ground significantly.


----------



## Dennis Griffith (May 13, 2022)

Or June bugs. I treat the soil in and around the vineyard with milky spore. It has reduced the numbers of JBs I see every year and has virtually eliminated any moles in those areas. Below is what a typical day was for me during beetle season before I got a handle on the situation.


----------



## VinesnBines (May 13, 2022)

That is a lot of JB. Mine were not so bad but I found a few as late as September 30. 

My skunks help with the grubs but they can't get them all.


----------



## Dennis Griffith (May 13, 2022)

VinesnBines said:


> That is a lot of JB. Mine were not so bad but I found a few as late as September 30.
> 
> My skunks help with the grubs but they can't get them all.


I place the bags/scent bricks away from the vines so they will be drawn away from lunch with the promise of sex. The last 2 years have been much better.


----------



## Dustyfj (May 23, 2022)

Lots of work setting all these posts by hand. 3/16 done.

third spray of the season yesterday for the two year old plants. First spray for the new ones.


----------



## Dustyfj (Jul 31, 2022)

Another row of posts set. I think 11? Done at this point?

We may hold off on the wires for this year to make it easier to overplant and bring the spacing down to 4’ between plants.


----------



## Dennis Griffith (Jul 31, 2022)

Have you lost many?


----------



## Hazelemere (Jul 31, 2022)

Focus on what you can grow and what you like to drink. Look at Philp Wagner's books on grape growing at Boordy Vineyards Maryland. You should be able to grow:

Marechal Foch
Regent
maybe Cabernet Franc
some of the New York hybrids

Consider joining this before you plant anything:









Maryland Grape Growers and University of Maryland June 12, 2021 Annual Summer Field Day


https://www.eventbrite.com/e/mggaumd-2021-summer-field-day-tickets-154643674393




marylandgrapes.org


----------



## Hazelemere (Jul 31, 2022)

Dustyfj said:


> Another row of posts set. I think 11? Done at this point?
> 
> We may hold off on the wires for this year to make it easier to overplant and bring the spacing down to 4’ between plants. View attachment 91183


----------



## Hazelemere (Jul 31, 2022)

Recommended Wine Grape Varieties for Maryland | University of Maryland Extension


Recommended wine grape varieties for Maryland.




extension.umd.edu


----------



## Dustyfj (Jul 31, 2022)

Dennis Griffith said:


> Have you lost many?


So many. We learned a bunch of hard lessons last year. We didn’t spray at all till mid summer because they looked so healthy. Powdery mildew/downy mildew we’re everywhere by the end of the season. All the vines seemed to lose their leaves very early last year. Also we way over pruned last year, probably we didn’t need to prune at all. The deer damage was out of control too. We lost around 85 of the 275 initial vines. The 520 we planted this year all seem healthy.

I got my pesticide applicator license and joined the Maryland grape growers association. We have been trying to learn from everyone we can.


----------



## VinesnBines (Jul 31, 2022)

Dustyfj said:


> So many. We learned a bunch of hard lessons last year. We didn’t spray at all till mid summer because they looked so healthy. Powdery mildew/downy mildew we’re everywhere by the end of the season. All the vines seemed to lose their leaves very early last year. Also we way over pruned last year, probably we didn’t need to prune at all. The deer damage was out of control too. We lost around 85 of the 275 initial vines. The 520 we planted this year all seem healthy.
> 
> I got my pesticide applicator license and joined the Maryland grape growers association. We have been trying to learn from everyone we can.


I was lucky my first couple years; the weather was dry. I didn’t spray much the first year and sporadically the second. I didn’t lose any vines to disease, not even the few vinifera I planted. I finally have the spray schedule worked out and a good thing because this has been a terrible year for disease. Fortunately I’ve only had some black rot, a bit of downy on the Vidal and a little powdery showing on a few leaves.

I’ve made a million more mistakes but learning as I go! Next year I have to prune better and improve my canopy management.


----------



## Hazelemere (Jul 31, 2022)

Regent downy mildew resistance. Buy it grafted.






Regent


Regent, a successful new grape variety. Regent is one of the new varieties that are predicted to have a rosy future. Because it delivers fiery, almost Mediterranean wines. Regent has many advantages - early ripening, an above average must weight, a high resistance to winter frosts and a good...




www.germanwines.de


----------



## Hazelemere (Jul 31, 2022)

Regent - Grafted


Regent is a relatively new German hybrid, mostly vinifera, with good fungal disease resistance. Regent wines can have intense color, high tannins, moderate acidity, and show aromas of cherry and black currant.




doubleavineyards.com


----------



## Hazelemere (Jul 31, 2022)

Recommended Wine Grape Varieties for Maryland | University of Maryland Extension


Recommended wine grape varieties for Maryland.




extension.umd.edu


----------



## Dustyfj (Sep 19, 2022)

Our in the vineyard counting plants for next year. I’m planning on adding a vine between each to bring the spacing down to 4’ between plants. Plus replacing the 86 plants that didn’t make it from last year. Total going in the ground next year will be 846. 

Then 2024 I will get back to adding more rows and varieties.


----------



## Dennis Griffith (Sep 20, 2022)

Dustyfj said:


> Our in the vineyard counting plants for next year. I’m planning on adding a vine between each to bring the spacing down to 4’ between plants. Plus replacing the 86 plants that didn’t make it from last year. Total going in the ground next year will be 846.
> 
> Then 2024 I will get back to adding more rows and varieties.
> View attachment 93079


Nice bike, but be careful of the wires. Don't pull a Steve McQueen cause you could end up in the cooler .


----------



## Dustyfj (Sep 20, 2022)

Dennis Griffith said:


> Nice bike, but be careful of the wires. Don't pull a Steve McQueen cause you could end up in the cooler .


Sure makes counting vines faster.


----------



## VinesnBines (Sep 20, 2022)

Looking good. Do be careful; I’ve been out of commission for five weeks with a severe break-son’s motorcycle turned over while loading in the PU. I was in the bed of the PU then I was on the ground with a tibia plateau break and fibula break. Really put a damper on harvest.


----------



## ChuckD (Sep 20, 2022)

VinesnBines said:


> Looking good. Do be careful; I’ve been out of commission for five weeks with a severe break-son’s motorcycle turned over while loading in the PU. I was in the bed of the PU then I was on the ground with a tibia plateau break and fibula break. Really put a damper on harvest.


You didn’t tell us it was a biking accident . Hope your back in the vineyard soon.


----------



## VinesnBines (Sep 20, 2022)

ChuckD said:


> You didn’t tell us it was a biking accident . Hope your back in the vineyard soon.


It was a motorcycle accident and I wasn't even riding it. The goofy part is that I broke the same ankle 31 years ago carrying the same son (he was age 2). 

I've been in the vineyard via a cart pulled behind the tractor and harvesting (VERY SLOWLY) with a walker and chair. I did find the leg brace is very handy for holding my clipper sheath and cell phone.

Anyway, aren't we always planning for next year? Dustyfj,; keep us up to date. I hear the closer spacing is better for vinifera. I have my new vinifera on 3/4, 3 feet between vines and 4 feet between the rows. I'll keep you posted on the results.


----------



## Dustyfj (Oct 23, 2022)

Finished plumbing up the last posts today. Planning on building the H braces over the winter. I won’t hang wires till after the next planting season.


----------



## GSMChris (Oct 23, 2022)

Looks wonderful!!!


----------



## ChuckD (Oct 23, 2022)

@Dustyfj looks great. My new
Vines have about the same amount of growth. I’m too busy to put up trellis now so I’ll be doing it next spring. The neighbor informed me he has a skid-steer mounted post hole digger and we could work something out with the farmland rental. So no manual digging for me!!


----------



## Dustyfj (Oct 23, 2022)

Fall sunset colors


----------



## Dustyfj (Monday at 4:59 PM)

H braces at the top of the field are built. Still need to wire them together. Fingers are thoroughly frozen…


----------



## Hazelemere (Monday at 5:21 PM)

Dustyfj said:


> Im planning on building a small vineyard at my new home in Carroll county Maryland. I’ve got an area roughly 2.5 acres for planting. Ive previously posted here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Add phosphate rock, dolomite, trace elements and slow release potash (e.g. green sand). Your pH and potassium need to go up. Join the Maryland Grape growers Association


----------

